# New here with questions



## Drifter001 (Dec 12, 2019)

Hey y’all. New here. Been smoking for a few years now and finally got into a cheap offset this year. Anyone on here have the Jess pryles Pitts and Spitts smoker? I’ve got my eye on that one

thanks


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 12, 2019)

Welcome aboard, Sorry I haven't heard of that smoker.

Chris


----------



## kruizer (Dec 12, 2019)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## fowldarr (Dec 12, 2019)

That's a good looking smoker, pretty one might say, but $$$$$$, I personally think there is better bang for your buck than that particular smoker (but I've never been big on paying for a name)


----------



## Drifter001 (Dec 12, 2019)

fowldarr said:


> That's a good looking smoker, pretty one might say, but $$$$$$, I personally think there is better bang for your buck than that particular smoker (but I've never been big on paying for a name)


What would you recommend if you don’t mind me asking?


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 12, 2019)

I love seen a lot of good reviews on the quality of Pitts and Spitts Smokers.


----------



## fowldarr (Dec 12, 2019)

Drifter001 said:


> What would you recommend if you don’t mind me asking?




Well, I might be partial, but I’m awaiting delivery of a Bell Fab Smoker. 24x48, 3/8 steel, under $1000


----------

